# Best British Guitarists Poll - Quarterfinals - Group D



## Cosmic Cowboy (May 31, 2018)

Judging Criteria - those who most effectively combined craftsmanship with artistry...

Top five will move on to the Semi-Finals and the resultant top five will move on the Finals...

*Choose up to five...
*
And yes I do realize that I spelled "Guitarists" wrong not once, not twice, not three times but all four times... thank you so very much but I did request that they be changed...


----------

